# Server



## dennislassiter (29. Juni 2002)

Hi

ich habe vor einen Server anzubieten:



> eigene Domain (de-com-net-org-info)
> eigener POP3 & SMTP Server (mail.domain.de)
> MySQL
> PHP
> ...



das ganze zu nur 2,50 € pro Monat + 0,99 € pro weitere Domain...

ich handle dabei nur als reseller,....
bei meinem parter (all-inkl.com) kostet es 3,50 € pro Monat.....

ok, wenn ihr interesse habt, dann mailt mir:

webmaster@lassiter-web.com


----------



## Sibbe2k (30. Juni 2002)

keinen space?


----------



## dennislassiter (30. Juni 2002)

etwa 10- 15 MB (leider nur so wenig) 
phpmyAdmin 
Subdomains 

Traffic ist noch nicht geregelt...


----------



## dennislassiter (30. Juni 2002)

ok, habs nochmal berechnet.... 

wenn ich nichts überschreiten würde, würde jeder Account nur 34,133333333333 MB bekommen.... 

wenn ich mehr mach, währen es für jeden Account max. 204,8 MB / monatlich.... 

vorausgesetzt, es sind 30 Accounts angemeldet.... 

bei 10 Accounts würde jeder max. 204,8 MB monatlich bekommen... 

das ganze Projekt würde sich erst bei 10 Accounts + 4 Domains jährlich lohnen... 
dann mach ich einen Gewinn von jährlich nur 38,52 €* 

(*beweist, das ich nicht geldgierig bin) 

Wenn ich die Account-Einrichtugsgebühr auf 12,99 € runtersezt, dann bekomm ich grad mal 18,42 € jährlich... 

wenn ihr all-inkl.com benutzt, und gut findet, könnt ihr ja anderen meine Email-Adresse geben.... 
Der ganze support wird über Neue Medien Münnich erledigt, da denen der Server (mit standort Hamburg) gehört.... 

Bitte sagt allen die ihr kennt was von meinem Service.... 
sonst wird er nie existieren.... 

webmaster@lassiter-web.com 

bye

webmaster@lassiter-web.com


----------

